# Great Lakes Predator Challenge



## Tactical Assist

http://www.glrpredatorchallenge.com/


Can’t wait, me and a buddy are signed up.


----------



## Sewey

Looks like registration is closed, good luck!


----------



## Tactical Assist

Sewey said:


> Looks like registration is closed, good luck!


Txs

Yea they only allow 150 Teams (2-3 person per team)
I was late last year didn’t get in.


----------



## Sewey

Tactical Assist said:


> Txs
> 
> Yea they only allow 150 Teams (2-3 person per team)
> I was late last year didn’t get in.


That's a lot of hunters! And hopefully a lot of dogs.

I saw they even have a polygraph available in case of a protest, that's some serious business!


----------



## Tactical Assist

Sewey said:


> That's a lot of hunters! And hopefully a lot of dogs.
> 
> I saw they even have a polygraph available in case of a protest, that's some serious business!


If my memory is correct, Last year 140 total yotes


----------



## cjw241964

I have been in it every year but the first year it's a good time


----------



## Tactical Assist

Yea I can’t wait I’m pretty excited to do it this year. Stopped hunting coyotes for a while now. Letting things quiet down.
Been working on getting a lot of new hunting ground in the mean time, so has my team mate.


----------



## selvig36

Only little over a week away!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sewey

Anyone headed to the seminar tomorrow at D&R?


----------



## stickbow shooter

My son and his buddy are not in this tourney, they are in a local tournament. Got these two today.


----------



## Tactical Assist

Sewey said:


> Anyone headed to the seminar tomorrow at D&R?


I won’t be able to make it, but my team mate said he’s going.


----------



## Sewey

Tactical Assist said:


> I won’t be able to make it, but my team mate said he’s going.


I made it for the first seminar, the basic hunting methods and techniques. I picked up a few things, but most of the time was watching YouTube videos of his hunts out west and down south. He said in the advanced seminar he was going to discuss using a diaphragm call, but didn’t say what else. 

It was nice to hear his perspective and experiences as he’s certainly been there and done that. I’ll be switching up a few things in my technique on the next couple hunts. Good luck next weekend!


----------



## Tactical Assist

Sewey said:


> I made it for the first seminar, the basic hunting methods and techniques. I picked up a few things, but most of the time was watching YouTube videos of his hunts out west and down south. He said in the advanced seminar he was going to discuss using a diaphragm call, but didn’t say what else.
> 
> It was nice to hear his perspective and experiences as he’s certainly been there and done that. I’ll be switching up a few things in my technique on the next couple hunts. Good luck next weekend!


Thanks!
Good luck to you too, be safe
See ya Friday for check in.


----------



## Capt.STU

How many dogs/lbs won the tourney?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tactical Assist

The Great Lakes predator challenge starts this Friday 
got the raingear ready 
Monday I’ll post results and hopefully some pics


----------



## Tactical Assist

190 total coyotes

We did our best. Friday night it was really foggy I couldn’t see pass 50 yards with my ATN 4K day and night vision scope so I ran the caller my team mate was the trigger guy using a thermal scope ( that thermal scope is the ticket for hunting at night in the fog, can see any thing from a mouse to a deer.) My team mate missed two Friday night.
Saturday night we hit it hard, it was very quit couldn’t get any responses, didn’t see any thing.
One thing we’re going to change up for next year is setting bate Piles out on some of the farm we hunt. From listening to other hunters a lot were using bait pile’s and had good results
We had a great time, We did learn some new tactics to try and my teammate from the raffle won a Leopold scope, can’t wait for next year
Thanks to D&R Sports For holding a great predator contest, we will sign up next year


The top two teams had 13 dogs each so they determined it by weight for first and second place
The biggest dog was 46 pounds


----------



## ohio up hunter

That is a lot of Yotes. Good job!! Hopefully, some from Rose City area.


----------



## Big Skip

Nice dent in the population

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## cjw241964

We got 1 it was tough hunting Friday missed 2


----------



## FREEPOP

Big Skip said:


> Nice dent in the population
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Momentary drop. Coyotes will just drop more pups this spring.


----------



## FREEPOP

Tactical Assist said:


> View attachment 485645
> View attachment 485647
> View attachment 485645
> 
> 
> 190 total coyotes
> 
> The biggest dog was 46 pounds


You always hear about the huge coyotes way over fifty pound but you never see any when there are scales around.


----------



## Tactical Assist

cjw241964 said:


> We got 1 it was tough hunting Friday missed 2



Congratulations on the 1st place, you guys and second place did really good for getting 13 coyotes, nice to see.
I told the wife I need to build an other rifle but with a thermal scope. I was not happy Friday night in the fog with my 4K Pro scope.
Again congratulations!!!


----------



## cjw241964

Tactical Assist said:


> Congratulations on the 1st place, you guys and second place did really good for getting 13 coyotes, nice to see.
> I told the wife I need to build an other rifle but with a thermal scope. I was not happy Friday night in the fog with my 4K Pro scope.
> Again congratulations!!!


No we got 1 dog not first place


----------



## Tactical Assist

cjw241964 said:


> No we got 1 dog not first place


Got ya
Still good job!


----------



## Tactical Assist

FREEPOP said:


> Momentary drop. Coyotes will just drop more pups this spring.


Ya they do
(Just estimated numbers below, some litters are a little lower on pup numbers)
I look at it this way, they Multiply like rabbits.
Say you got 200 Females in your county (im sure that number is low) A female coyote can have 8-10 pups a litter. So 200 (females)x8 (new pups)=1600 pups. Say half of them are females. The following year 200( previous females)+800(new females)=1000 (females)x8(pups a litter)=8000
You get the picture here. Coyotes Multiply like rabbits


----------



## FREEPOP

Tactical Assist said:


> Ya they do
> (Just estimated numbers below, some litters are a little lower on pup numbers)
> I look at it this way, they Multiply like rabbits.
> Say you got 200 Females in your county (im sure that number is low) A female coyote can have 8-10 pups a litter. So 200 (females)x8 (new pups)=1600 pups. Say half of them are females. The following year 200( previous females)+800(new females)=1000 (females)x8(pups a litter)=8000
> You get the picture here. Coyotes Multiply like rabbits


I know the picture. At best it'll keep them from getting mange.


----------



## coyote-hunter

Tactical Assist said:


> Ya they do
> (Just estimated numbers below, some litters are a little lower on pup numbers)
> I look at it this way, they Multiply like rabbits.
> Say you got 200 Females in your county (im sure that number is low) A female coyote can have 8-10 pups a litter. So 200 (females)x8 (new pups)=1600 pups. Say half of them are females. The following year 200( previous females)+800(new females)=1000 (females)x8(pups a litter)=8000
> You get the picture here. Coyotes Multiply like rabbits


Please don’t take this a pessimistic, I assure you it’s not meant to be, just educational...but Freepop is 100% right. At best this small amount of coyote will prevent mange, and at a long shot remove some fawn kill in the spring if the kill was concentrated in one area (which it isn’t for this hunt). You need to remove +75% of the population in one area (measured in sq miles not acres) to impact their population. And your math example doesn’t work that way. They adjust litter size both ways based on their fat content just like domestic dogs do. Plus there’s a dispersion factor. But by all means go out and enjoy the sport! I sure do! 

It is possible to reduce their numbers in an area, but certainly not by calling them in MI. It takes relentless trapping, bait hunting, and hound hunting over many years, a large concentrated contiguous area (+6 sq miles) with a large group of hunters/trappers working together to do so...only legalizing snaring in MI will change that. Or a major disease based die off IMO.


----------



## FREEPOP

coyote-hunter said:


> Please don’t take this a pessimistic, I assure you it’s not meant to be, just educational...but Freepop is 100% right. At best this small amount of coyote will prevent mange, and at a long shot remove some fawn kill in the spring if the kill was concentrated in one area (which it isn’t for this hunt). You need to remove +75% of the population in one area (measured in sq miles not acres) to impact their population. And your math example doesn’t work that way. They adjust litter size both ways based on their fat content just like domestic dogs do. Plus there’s a dispersion factor. But by all means go out and enjoy the sport! I sure do!
> 
> It is possible to reduce their numbers in an area, but certainly not by calling them in MI. It takes relentless trapping, bait hunting, and hound hunting over many years, a large concentrated contiguous area (+6 sq miles) with a large group of hunters/trappers working together to do so...only legalizing snaring in MI will change that. Or a major disease based die off IMO.


You have to take the 75% for 5 years before you start making an effect.
I bet that pile smelled good


----------



## Tactical Assist

coyote-hunter said:


> Please don’t take this a pessimistic, I assure you it’s not meant to be, just educational...but Freepop is 100% right. At best this small amount of coyote will prevent mange, and at a long shot remove some fawn kill in the spring if the kill was concentrated in one area (which it isn’t for this hunt). You need to remove +75% of the population in one area (measured in sq miles not acres) to impact their population. And your math example doesn’t work that way. They adjust litter size both ways based on their fat content just like domestic dogs do. Plus there’s a dispersion factor. But by all means go out and enjoy the sport! I sure do!
> 
> It is possible to reduce their numbers in an area, but certainly not by calling them in MI. It takes relentless trapping, bait hunting, and hound hunting over many years, a large concentrated contiguous area (+6 sq miles) with a large group of hunters/trappers working together to do so...only legalizing snaring in MI will change that. Or a major disease based die off IMO.



Yes I do agree that there litters size Contributes to a lot of factors To take an account. I was just using a Estimated value but I just wanted to show that they do multiply like rabbits. I think that’s one of the reasons you’re starting to hear more coyote sightings in urban areas due to the fact that the population is getting bigger food source is getting scarce (or what ever the factor my be) in some rule areas so the population is starting to move into the urban areas for food.
You to, enjoy the sport.


----------



## Tactical Assist

FREEPOP said:


> You have to take the 75% for 5 years before you start making an effect.
> I bet that pile smelled good



Yes that pile smelled. We pulled Into the far side of the parking lot as soon as we got out of the truck we could smell the coyote pile.


----------



## CDN1

Coyotes are here to stay fellas, unless the DNR decides on irradification of coyotes And allow all methods of removeal including poison, which is not gonna happen. Coyotes will adapt and overcome as they always have. 
So enjoy the opportunity to hunt em, treat em like the small big game. They are fun to hunt. You can hunt em lotsa different ways. We can hunt them all year round to boot! 

Congrats to all who dropped dogs in the contest!


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Looks like a lot of fun? How much are the prizes? I ought to start a team next year. Did anyone hunt Sleeping Bear Dunes? That area is crawling with yotes.


----------



## Tactical Assist

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Looks like a lot of fun? How much are the prizes? I ought to start a team next year. Did anyone hunt Sleeping Bear Dunes? That area is crawling with yotes.


This year
$4500 for 1st (13 coyotes)
$2500 for second (13 coyotes)
And so on until 10th place
Result video below


----------



## Tactical Assist

*Great Lakes Predator Challenge 2022



http://www.glrpredatorchallenge.com/rules.html



Can’t wait, Thanks!*


----------



## Sewey

Tactical Assist said:


> *Great Lakes Predator Challenge 2022
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.glrpredatorchallenge.com/rules.html
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait, Thanks!*


You know how much it is to register? I read the link twice and didn’t see it. Would be a lot of fun although I know we won’t come close to touching 13 coyotes in that amount of time.


----------



## Tactical Assist

Sewey said:


> You know how much it is to register? I read the link twice and didn’t see it. Would be a lot of fun although I know we won’t come close to touching 13 coyotes in that amount of time.



$150.00 per Team


----------



## Chriss83

Anyone signed up? We are as 2 man man team. Probably don't stand a chance but who knows. Have enough properties to make it interesting maybe. One thermion scope. 2 Helton viewers and an atn wraith hd 4-32x50 and lots of energy drinks will be ready to go lol.


----------



## Tactical Assist

Chriss83 said:


> Anyone signed up? We are as 2 man man team. Probably don't stand a chance but who knows. Have enough properties to make it interesting maybe. One thermion scope. 2 Helton viewers and an atn wraith hd 4-32x50 and lots of energy drinks will be ready to go lol.


Good luck
It’s a good time
I will miss this one, couldn’t find any body to hunt with. Wish they had a one man team 🙃
Again good luck to all and most of all be safe.
I’ll stop by Sunday to check out the Predator control


----------



## Tactical Assist

Please forward pics and hunting stories 

Good luck


----------



## Chriss83

Guy that won had 19!!!. We absolutely 100percent sucked. Missed 6 somehow. First time.shooting a thermal and a tripod. Seemed rock solid but after talking to multiple guys that are very experienced thinking i get where we kept going wrong. Saw 14 dogs in a night and a half.


----------

